# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report "Nov. 12, 2016



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

November 12, 2016

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Thursday's catch was steady all day with periods of small trout, then keepers, then back to smalls, then some good ones etc. My two guests, Chris and Kendall, were on target the whole time. It was great to share this resource with some enthusiasts and it was fun watching them experience constant catching. My thanks go out to this crop specialist customer for their continued support of Bay Flats Lodge.

Friday I hosted three gentlemen nearing the age of my father and we had the best time on San Antonio Bay. These guys were on a weekend of golf, fishing and hunting. We were lucky to host the fishing portion, and we had to look around quite a bit today to find some good fish for the table. These men were gentle giants. You could tell just by being around them that they are well respected in their communities and their professions.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Saturday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy skies this morning will become overcast during the afternoon. High 77F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Overcast. Low 62F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy. High 72F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low 59F. Winds light and variable.
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mainly sunny sky. High 78F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low 62F. Winds SW at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate offshore flow will continue today through Sunday. Patchy light rain can be expected today, with areas of rain expected by Sunday as an upper level system impacts the area. Dry conditions develop Monday and will persist through Wednesday. A generally weak to moderate northeasterly flow will prevail through early next week. Onshore flow will return Wednesday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 72.0 degrees
Seadrift 72.0 degrees
Port Aransas 71.1 degrees
Port Oâ€™Connor 75.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Featured BFL Pro Staff Guide Nick Dahlman*

Captain Chris Martin's lab Ammo loves hunting with another dog lover Captain Nick.

If your looking for an amazing guide, dod work and duck hunting we have the following dates open at Bay Flats Lodge with Captain Nick and Ammo. December 30, January 3, 4, 5, 6, 10, 13-20, 23-29. All November and December dates are booked up with Captain Nick. Call booking office 888-677-4868.


----------

